# Cool Mastermorphix Patterns



## Systemshock23 (Apr 2, 2012)

These took me quite a while, so please enjoy. 

For people who want a tutorial: sorry, it would be too time consuming. I solved them kind of intuatively, so I'm pretty sure with some time and effort you could get the same results. Just use puctures or whatever as reference and you're good to go.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O9XgFxn2hs


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIoHsm8XDx8&feature=channel


----------

